# Bianchi Infinito



## The 6 dollar man

Does anyone know where the frame and fork for this one are made? Italy or China?

Looking at buying one but trying to keep completely Italian!!


----------



## sbrown001

The frames have a "made in Italy" sticker on them, but I think that may refer to the sticker itself and not the actual frame ;-) 

I saw an Infinito in a factory box waiting to be assembled, and the markings on the box indicated Taiwan. And that makes sense give the price point.


----------



## jemsurvey

I just received my Infinito frame is Celeste/White and am building it this weekend. There are no "made in italy" stickers on it but all the photos I had previously seen have those stickers. It is part of their Reparto Corse, a name for their top of line frames and Bianchi claims these frames are made in Italy but I cannot confirm it.

For what its worth its a beautiful frame, finish is excellent. I'm not crazy about the FSA compression plug and have replaced it with the one from my Pinarello FP3 which has a much longer bearing surface. Otherwise I see no fault to it....Have yet to ride it though...so we'll see.


----------



## Bobbin-Man

My understanding is that "Reparto Course" is the department at Bianchi that assembles the better-end bikes. The Infinito frame will be made in Taiwan then assembled with components in Italy - it is at this stage that the complete cycle will receive the "Made in Italy" sticker. All other transfers are under the final gloss coat, the Made in Italy sticker is on top.
Complete bikes can be classed as Made in Italy because at least 50% of the components are Italy sourced - this is how the legislation applies in the EU - there's been loads of discussion about this.

Stu.


----------



## jemsurvey

Had my first ride on the Infinito today...an hours just to check out the build...will get a better ride in tomorrow...with a little group hammering.

First impressions...very very nice....big smile...smooth ride, a bit smoother than my FP3, responsive yet tame...not as quick handling or twitchy as the FP3, not sure of its stiffness yet, did not really do anything hard.

I'm very pleased so far...


----------



## sbrown001

jemsurvey said:


> I'm very pleased so far...


Tell us more, please! And post pix of your build. Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## jemsurvey

Received my frame on Thursday built it up Friday and Saturday. Did a short check out Sat. and a 2.5 hour ride Sunday. I have to say I am very impressed by the ride. Very smooth...not quite as smooth as my (now sold) Serotta Ti but stiffer and more lively. It has a nice balance between stiffness and comfort. Not having ridden one prior to purchase I was relieved to see the bike live up to what I had read about it. I am not a sprinter or heavy rider, nor a lightweight (170 lbs) so I don't put a lot of stress on the BB but the couple out of saddle jumps I made the bike responded well and I noticed no flexing at the BB. I live in on the coast of FL so not much climbing here but on the few high rise bridges I would rate the bike at least equal to my FP3 which is to say I think climbing will be no problem for this frame. One area which was better with the Infinito was that it was very easy to hold a line, descending the bridges was fast, straight and no front end shimmy. The bike is responsive without the "twitchiness" (sp????) of a more agressive racing geometry. In short I like this bike a lot....it could become my favorite of all the bikes I've had to date.

My FP3 was never that comfortable a ride for me, due mostly to the pretty agressive geometry. Its a great bike but not the right fit for me personally. The higher head tube of the Bianchi allows me the flexibility or changing my handlebar height if need to and the slightly longer wheelbase adds to the overall comfort of the ride. I do brevets and ultra type races and long distance comfort was paramount for me. I was comfortable on the Infinito from the moment I pushed on the pedals



I will post some photos later.


----------



## Bobbin-Man

Nice report! 

Which Florida coast? Until a couple of years ago we had a place in Jensen Beach.

Stu.


----------



## jemsurvey

I live just north of Daytona Beach in Ormond Beach. Nice riding area and about an hours drive from Clermont, Floridas mountain country.


----------



## Bobbin-Man

Oh I pine for sunny riding territory! The weather's currently pretty grim here in the UK - my Sunday morning ride yesterday resulted in a winter trainer that looked more like a cyclo-crosser! Additionally, this year our unusually harsh winter (for the UK) has caused plenty of road damage creating some serious holes on our regular routes.

Stu.


----------



## jemsurvey

We've had an unusually cold winter...two weeks straight of temps barely reaching 50F with a few days in a row in the low 40's for highs and lows in the teens. We ocasionally get cold but it last one or two days at most and then its 70 again....but for two weeks its almost unheard of here. Yesterday was 80F and Tuesday it wil be 60....


----------



## Bobbin-Man

Now you're upsetting me ............................


----------



## sbrown001

@jemsurvey

Nice report, thanks a lot. I'm sure the longer wheelbase, chainstays, and front center all contribute to the stability you noticed.

Btw, what size frame are you on? I need to test a 55, am really curious about the handling in downhill turns...hopefully there isn't noticeable wheel flop from the slack HT angle and (my speculation of) higher trail.


----------



## jemsurvey

I'm on the 59 and it fits like a glove...


----------



## Bobbin-Man

The size range of the Infinito seems much more appropriate - 50-53-55-57-59-61 as opposed to the 928 C2C range of 50-53-55-58-61. 
I'm a little short of 6' which in the UK is certainly pretty average, but I found in trying to buy a 928 C2C, I fell between the 55 and 58 sizes, the gap is just too big. In the end I bought a size 57 928 Mono-Q because the size range has a bike that fits perfectly - nice to see this greater size choice now reflected in the Infinito.

Stu.


----------



## jemsurvey

I know these aren't the best photos...all I have for now. I am also pleased that although the top tube is sloping its not radical...5 degrees on the 59cm. I always preferred a straight TT aesthetically. I also like the internal cable routing, very clean.

View attachment 189319


View attachment 189320


----------



## sbrown001

Nice! I think the Celeste frame looks better with black components as you've used.


----------



## Cruisinscoot

Hi,

I am new to this forum and new to the Infinito as well. I got mine for Christmas and since I live in Vermont I am still waiting to ride it on the road. So far I have a a couple of hundred indoor training miles on it. I hope no one minds if I post a picture or two of it on my first post. BTW, it has the Compagnolo Athena Group.


----------



## jpdigital

*you're gonna make me a convert!!!*

A new team in town I just signed up with is sponsored by Bianchi. Everytime I look at my Cervélo I fall in love with it all over again, but slowly the more I've been looking at the Infinito the more I'm itching to get one. After lusting over your pics, it might not be long before I end up getting my own....

(and welcome to RBR, too!)


----------



## Cruisinscoot

You have no idea how bad I have cabin fever up here in Vermont. The roads won't be ridable for weeks to come!


----------



## jemsurvey

I'm really lovin this bike...and its beautiful. Mine came and did not have the Handmade in Italy sticker...wonder what that means.

Cruisinscoot...what seatpost is that? Looks nice. Did you get yours locally?

You will really love it when you get it on the road.


----------



## Cruisinscoot

Except for Look Carbon Keo's, the Elite bottle cages and temporarily swapping out the rear tire for the trainer... what you see is what I got. 

It is my understanding that the Shimano group equipped bikes _are not assembled_ in Italy and therefore do not get the sticker. Having that knowledge before making the purchase was a driving force for dishing out the extra bucks for the Infinito Athena. 

The seat post is a FSA Carbon. 

Did you build your bike or buy it as is? Based on what I know, it looks like it started as frame sale from Bianchi. It does not have the signiture equipment that the "factory builds" have. Still, It is a handsome bike. I can't wait to hit the road with mine. (sigh)


----------



## jemsurvey

I bought the frameset with fork and headset only from Competitive Cyclist...Guess thats why did not get the made in Italy sticker...they proably ship the made for US frameset direct from Tawain. I swapped over my components from my FP3 and eventually plan on building this up with Campy or Sram components...have not yet decided.


----------



## Cruisinscoot

I had asked about this. According to my local Bianchi dealer (two blocks from home) where I bought my bike, all of the framesets are made in Italy but only do the bikes completely assembled in Italy (i.e. the Infinito Athena and Infinito Veloce) get the sticker.

The Infinito Ultegra is assembled in Taiwan does not get a sticker. The fact that the Infinito Veloce costs more than the better equipped Infinito Ultegra helps to support what I was told.

BTW, I was also told this week that because of the warehouse fire Bianchi had back in December, I have one of only three of the Italian made Infinito Athena currently in the USA. I had a hard time getting this one. I made my deposit while they were in transit from Italy. It originally went to a dealer in New Mexico and then it was overnight shipped to Vermont and assembled on Christmas Eve just in time to get it under the tree.


----------



## merckxman

It was a major fire at Bianchi:
http://italiancyclingjournal.blogspot.com/2009/12/fire-at-bianchi-warehouse-in-italy.html



Cruisinscoot said:


> I had asked about this. According to my local Bianchi dealer (two blocks from home) where I bought my bike, all of the framesets are made in Italy but only do the bikes completely assembled in Italy (i.e. the Infinito Athena and Infinito Veloce) get the sticker.
> 
> The Infinito Ultegra is assembled in Taiwan does not get a sticker. The fact that the Infinito Veloce costs more than the better equipped Infinito Ultegra helps to support what I was told.
> 
> BTW, I was also told this week that because of the warehouse fire Bianchi had back in December, I have one of only three of the Italian made Infinito Athena currently in the USA. I had a hard time getting this one. I made my deposit while they were in transit from Italy. It originally went to a dealer in New Mexico and then it was overnight shipped to Vermont and assembled on Christmas Eve just in time to get it under the tree.


----------



## mxincanada

Really nice !!!! I'm looking for one.. Size 59 anyone ???


----------



## southcyclist

I think they are assembled in Taiwan except for the models with Athena (campagnolo), they are assembled in Italy from what I understand by hand by one guy.


----------



## kbwh

I'm not quite sure that all non-Campagnolo equipped complete bikes are assembled in Taiwan. That video I linked to in a seperate thread shows both Oltres and Sempres built with Shimano in Treviglio.


----------



## Cruisinscoot

southcyclist said:


> I think they are assembled in Taiwan except for the models with Athena (campagnolo), they are assembled in Italy from what I understand by hand by one guy.


As far as I know this is stil the case.


----------



## monadnockgully

*Cruisin's Bianchi*

Cruisin - I noticed you live in VT. I'm trying to locate a good Bianchi dealer. I live near Brattleboro/Keene. Do you have a Bianchi dealer in VT that you'd suggest?


----------



## Cruisinscoot

monadnockgully said:


> Cruisin - I noticed you live in VT. I'm trying to locate a good Bianchi dealer. I live near Brattleboro/Keene. Do you have a Bianchi dealer in VT that you'd suggest?


My local dealer is in Windsor VT... Paradise Sports. They are off exit 9 on I-91. Take route 5 south and head into the Harpoon brewery. They are just across the parking lot.


----------



## Lolamunky

All carbon frames are made in Taiwan, not for cost reasons but for quality.....TW has the best CF on the planet on a mass scale. With that said, the bikes that are colored Celeste come finished in Italy and carry the made in Italy badge. Bianchi usually does this by groupset....red frames are equipped with Shimano or Sram and are finished in Taiwan, Celeste frames run on Campy and are finished in Italy.

The price point between campy and shimano with Bianchi is partially the part costs, and partially the finishing costs. You will always save money going with the Red shimano Bianchi's.


----------



## triumph.1

I am looking at this frame for my next new purchase. How is the sizing for those of you lucky enough to have one?


----------



## Lolamunky

I'm 5'9" and I had a 53cm.....could have ridden a 55cm as well but the longer wheelbase makes a 53cm handle like a 55cm. I currently ride a 53cm Oltre and 53cm Via Nirone and they fit perfect....I have a short torso though so my story may not be typical.


----------



## triumph.1

I'm 6' mostly legs sounds like It's probably comparable to the colnago I ride, Thanks.


----------



## Lolamunky

My guess is 57cm but here is how you check......

Bianchi Geometry - Competitive Cyclist

CS has the frame sizes with reach....which means you can see the breakdown in frame sizes based on whether you are gaining cm's behind or ahead of the crank. Since handlebars can be moved but setback is finite I would use that as your benchmark.


----------



## triumph.1

Thanks for the link and suggestion.


----------



## Bobbin-Man

There does appear to be a lot of rose-tinted spectacle opinion about what is made where and why! As already stated most high end manufacturers have their CF frames made in Taiwan - the Taiwanese quite simply make the best CF frames. 

However Bianchi are a European company and as such must conform to EU legislation - to carry a "Made In (EU member state)" sticker a bicycle made or assembled here in Europe must have at least 50% of the manufacturing cost here, therefore "in general" a Campag equipped Bianchi will get the "Made In Italy" sticker added, but a Shimano or Sram equipped Bianchi should not (although some do!).

It's not related to colour - although certain colours have denoted certain group sets this changes with the annual colour changes. My 928 Mono-Q is white and Campag equipped, I could have had Celeste but it was fitted with Shimano which I didn't want.


----------



## kbwh

Lolamunky said:


> My guess is 57cm but here is how you check......
> 
> Bianchi Geometry - Competitive Cyclist
> 
> CS has the frame sizes with reach....which means you can see the breakdown in frame sizes based on whether you are gaining cm's behind or ahead of the crank. Since handlebars can be moved but setback is finite I would use that as your benchmark.


I haven't bothered to learn "reach", since it's dependent on head tube length.
I approximate that half a degree increase in seat post angle equals a half a centimeter shorter top tube.
A Bianchi size 57 has a 560 mm top tube and 73.5 deg seat tube angle. Some "equals":
A Colnago C59 size s54/58 has a 565 mm top tube and 72.8 deg seat tube angle
A Look 695 size L/55 has a 560 mm top tube and 73.75 deg seat tube angle
A Specialized Roubaix size 56 has a 565 mm top tube and 73.25 seat tube angle


----------



## Kodi Crescent

My 2012 Infinito with Ultegra is made in Taiwan.


----------



## kbwh

Thomas De Gendt testing his Infinito for the weekend's Belgian season openers:


----------

